# Scared ****less to see a therapist



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been putting off seeing a therapist for a few years now. I'm afraid to go.


Does anyone else have this problem? If you're already seeing one, did you go through this mentality, too? How did you overcome it?


----------



## toscaboo (Jul 3, 2012)

I have my first therapy session at university this evening, I'm absolutely terrified.
Having signed up for therapy sessions at my high school previously, I can actually say that it's the scariest thing signing up and building up to the first session, but once you break past that barrier it gets less and less scary - and probably worth it too.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The therapist I went to made me feel really comfortable. I was pretty upset to find out she was moving to another place and will no longer be seeing me. She was such a good therapist for the time I was with her. Yours could do the same for you too. Try it a few times with one and if you feel edgy, perhaps go to another? Is that possible going to different therapists until you find the one your most comfortable with?


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> I've been putting off seeing a therapist for a few years now. I'm afraid to go.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? If you're already seeing one, did you go through this mentality, too? How did you overcome it?


I stopped seeing mine who i've seen since i was little, it was a 30 mile drive there and all she did was basically yell at me and tell me i was doing stuff wrong. therapists are jokes, they really don't care about you, they care about your copay.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

It took years before I finally gave in to therapy. My dad helped find a good therapist in the area, even spoke to him before I came in... but I would always cancel my appointments. I didn't think I needed a therapist at the time, I was being stupid and prideful thinking that I could fix this problem on my own.

I really don't remember what actually pushed me to going to the first meeting. I think it was just the constant nagging from parents that finally lead me there. It's just like going to the doctor or something, you sit there and there is a professional across from you but it is a much more casual setting. Basically two chairs, one for me and one for him. Obviously, they start asking some questions and what's the problem, where do you want to go in life, what do you want to fix... etc. This can bring up some difficult topics such as family, friends, jobs, school, etc. 

What I remember from my first visit was talking about getting through college and friends. We were talking about friends and I was like, I don't have any friends anymore. When was the last time you had a friend? Well, I had a great friend all through high school... Just bringing that up caused me burst into tears. It made me realize how much of a hole I put myself in and how much help I needed to sort out some of the problems that I was trying to cover up.

It isn't always going to be easy, but it is worth going. If you don't like your therapist, there are plenty to pick from and unfortunately, that happens to many people. If you don't feel comfortable answering very personal questions with them, you'll have to find a new one. Try to get a recommendation for a specific therapist from a family or friend. Getting the right therapist is a MAJOR hump to cross. If you get a good one to start off with, you just saved yourself years of time, money, emotional pain, etc.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

I remember the first time I ever saw a therapist. It wasn't too long ago, maybe around 2 years? Anyways, the first time you go to see one it is a rattling experience. However, the first session is all about getting you comfortable, helping you get to know who you'll be working with and finding out the details about the therapy that you will need and be doing. 

Although right now you feel scared out of your mind, trust me and everyone else on this board, the anticipatory anxiety you are feeling is completely over exaggerated. Everything you are feeling right now is absolutely normal the first time you meet a therapist or any new person in general, but you will quickly realize yourself that he/she is not going to do anything to insult you or hurt you. Even sooner you will realize you have someone you can trust with your worst fears and secrets that you might be too ashamed to tell your family and they will never judge you for it. Even if you don't believe a word of this right now, you will naturally come to realize this from seeing them regularly and being as open as you feel comfortable being.

Here is some initial therapy that may help you take some of the worry off. It's from Dr. Richard's audio series and it has helped me overcome a lot of the fears I've had.

"Worrying never solves a thing. There is no solution in worry. Excessive worrying is like poison. Catch it, stop it, and move away from it.

"Then say to yourself: "Worry never does me any good. It is only there to hurt me and rob me of my calmness. Therefore, I deliberately choose to go and distract myself with something."

Then you go and distract yourself doing something that requires your thinking processes. Something like video games, a good book or a movie you love will do the trick. It's just something to help you through the days/hours beforehand. Hope this helps and just remember, no one likes to see a therapist the first time, but you can get through it


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gleeman (Nov 16, 2012)

Take small steps. These days you can read about your potential therapists online. If you like what you read, if you feel comfortable with what you read, contact them. You should be able to do it by e-mail if you don't want to go straight to the phone call. You want a therapist who cares and if they care they will let you come to them in your own time. If they care they will allow you to ask your questions until you are comfortable calling or booking an appointment.

Some therapists are in it to make a living and for no other reason. Some are in it to make a living doing something good for people. If they are prepared to spend time talking to you outside the paid session then they are the latter and you can start to feel better about taking the next step.


----------



## Chilantree (Nov 14, 2012)

There is nothing to be scared about seeing a therapist, we all have our super sad depressing moments. The best way to get over depression is just not to think about what is depressing you or if you're depressed by your situation, do something that allows you to achieve what you want.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I was somewhat scared to see a therapist, but when I finally saw her, I realized that it was not as intimidating anymore. I think the fear is having to talk about and examine your private fears in front of a total stranger.


----------

